
Are you an Android or iOS developer? Microsoft wants to learn from you. - amchewqy
Are you a mobile developer? Microsoft wants to understand your experience in maintaining high-quality apps. Your responses will greatly help to shape the future of @VSAppCenter and you will get a big +1 from our team. Survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aka.ms&#x2F;appQualitySurvey
======
tobltobs
Mobile apps for Windows are completely dead, aren't they. Remote robo testing
is the smallest problem you have.

~~~
glennwester
Hi tobltobs. This survey is to learn about how developers verify the quality
in their mobile apps. Microsoft has a device lab that has ~3,000 iOS and
Android phones/tablets for developers to run UI tests on (Visual Studio App
Center).

